# Used car price are going up?



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

I find it going up more than $1,000 instead of decreasing for used cars than supposed to be? Is it just me?
Edit.. No idea how KBB would say otherwise but asking price on autotrader are seemed high.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Yes car values are way up !
Its time to sell your used car. 
You will easily get more then edmunds and kelly blue books.
Reason .Covid . Lack of used cars at the auction.
I sold my womans uses pos chevy malibu to the chevy dealer for a new car trade in.
The car i valued it at about 3000 with the way it looked and all the lights on in the dash how the car looked and drove . total piece of crap. The dealer gave me 5700 for this car 2012 187k miles ! We accepted it .tried not to act excited. i would of gladly accepted 3000 the kbb said 3200 . shoot i would of took 2500 for this car .
Sign the dotted line and got the big boss a lease 2020 hardly any money out of pocket.
Sell your used car asap . This will not last long .
Big question is if your financing a used car vs buying new what car is cheaper ?
lets see .....
25000 1 percent interest 6 years zero down brand spanking new 357 a month
17000 typical 10 percent used car rate 314 a month. this car would have what 15000 to 20k on it typical 1 year old .
me i would put 3k down payments will be about 314 a month 2020 brand new


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Used cars are in demand vs. new as there are shortages of new cars and the uncertainty in the job market with all the shutdowns. People would rather get something "used" and "cheap" vs. signing on to a 84 month loan!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Wildgoose said:


> I find it going up more than $1,000 instead of decreasing for used cars than supposed to be? Is it just me?
> Edit.. No idea how KBB would say otherwise but asking price on autotrader are seemed high.


Yes !
Cars i bought 2 years ago are worth much more than i paid for them !

VALUE OF DOLLAR IS GOING DOWN !


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...onavirus-pandemic-new-trucks-suvs/3297869001/


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

kingcorey321 said:


> Yes car values are way up !
> Its time to sell your used car.
> You will easily get more then edmunds and kelly blue books.
> Reason .Covid . Lack of used cars at the auction.
> ...


AUCTION PRICES ARE UNBELIEVABLE RIGHT NOW !


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> https://www.usatoday.com/story/mone...onavirus-pandemic-new-trucks-suvs/3297869001/


Hopefully this trend will continue to go in to October/November as we have a deposit down for a new Mustang Mach-E that should arrive in November. It would be great to get top dollar for my wife's car!


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> The car i valued it at about 3000 with the way it looked and all the lights on in the dash how the car looked and drove . total piece of crap. The dealer gave me 5700 for this car 2012 187k miles ! We accepted it .tried not to act excited. i would of gladly accepted 3000 the kbb said 3200 . shoot i would of took 2500 for this car .


Not to rain in your parade too much, but I'm sure the stealer made what ever the real difference is off you in one way or another. They have multiple ways to show you awesome numbers on paper.

But yeah, I also see prices have at least staying put, if not creeping up some. Especially the $5K, give or take some, range I play in with my flips. Just need to use my bargaining/negotiation skills a bit more to land the deals I'm looking for.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> AUCTION PRICES ARE UNBELIEVABLE RIGHT NOW !


The auction in my area just opened up last month. Instead of allowing in 2-300 people per sale, they are allowing only 40. No internet sale either.

I'm still trying to find that donor Explorer for my Tbird.

Might be a while.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Stimulus turned everything from a buyers market to a sellers market. 

Not complaining, that's better for the US.


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

Indeed. I sold my "OG RS-mobile" (2008 Honda Civic) for asking price, to the first person who showed up- cash in hand. Well, they actually weren't the first ones- the first ones tried to get me to come down $250. I declined. They called back. Car was already gone. 
So... we decided it was a great time to let go of the 2002 Dodge pickup; that also went to the first person, who drove over 100 miles with cash in hand. 
The BEST part about it, for me (aside from the extra dough) was that the young lady who drove off in [her] Civic was super-appreciative, grateful to have a car, and all smiles. The gentleman who bought the truck was also thrilled, and finally has what he needed for his lawn service.
Win-Win x2. 
Or 2x, if you will (and I did).


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

observer said:


> The auction in my area just opened up last month. Instead of allowing in 2-300 people per sale, they are allowing only 40. No internet sale either.
> 
> I'm still trying to find that donor Explorer for my Tbird.
> 
> Might be a while.


Transmissions go out in Explorers.
If all you want is the engine.
Should be cheap.
Explorer trannies go bad at 60,000-80,000 miles.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

TomTheAnt said:


> Not to rain in your parade too much, but I'm sure the stealer made what ever the real difference is off you in one way or another. They have multiple ways to show you awesome numbers on paper.
> 
> But yeah, I also see prices have at least staying put, if not creeping up some. Especially the $5K, give or take some, range I play in with my flips. Just need to use my bargaining/negotiation skills a bit more to land the deals I'm looking for.


I understand what you area saying.
No this is not the situation. Trust me i know how they wright papers for car trades . I sued to work on used cars for a dealers i have a bit of know how here.
I told them i want to sell this car to them and i want the amount they will give me before i look at new cars.
They gave me price . I sold it at that price .
Check went into my hand before i bought or even looked at the car for the wife. 
With the check in hand we looked at 3 different suv and the lease deals.
This is with a plant pricing . All the prices in front of us .
She got the one she wanted . I Did not care about the prices much .
So again we got the ( A) plan gm employee discount on the lease 
My brother in law was trying to sell his escalade for about a year .
No bites. The truck is pushing 200k and has a lot of problems .
The dealer offered him 6200 cash to purchase it from him.
He sold the truck to them.
On the street the blue book to sell to a person private party was a few hundred more .


----------



## islanddriver (Apr 6, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Transmissions go out in Explorers.
> If all you want is the engine.
> Should be cheap.
> Explorer trannies go bad at 60,000-80,000 miles.


Yes I had 2 in my explorer in 150000 miles. Trannies place said explorer trannie are to small for the car.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> Transmissions go out in Explorers.
> If all you want is the engine.
> Should be cheap.
> Explorer trannies go bad at 60,000-80,000 miles.





islanddriver said:


> Yes I had 2 in my explorer in 150000 miles. Trannies place said explorer trannie are to small for the car.


Ford has had transmission problems for decades. Their V6 was also defective. It kept over heating because of faulty head gaskets.

I'm looking to replace the motor in my Tbird. There's a particular year Explorer that bolts in and adds about 40hp.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Stimulus turned everything from a buyers market to a sellers market.
> 
> Not complaining, that's better for the US.


Are used cars going up in value? Or is the dollar going down in value?

When the price of everything is going up, is that a seller's market? Or is that inflation?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Are used cars going up in value? Or is the dollar going down in value?
> 
> When the price of everything is going up, is that a seller's market? Or is that inflation?


The Dollar is DOWN


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> The Dollar is DOWN


Yup. EUR/USD exchange rate is already at 1.19ish when it was around 1.10-1.12 for several months.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Europe is doing even worse dealing with its Recession.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Are used cars going up in value? Or is the dollar going down in value?
> 
> When the price of everything is going up, is that a seller's market? Or is that inflation?


Inflation!

Wait till you see what comes next.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Used car prices went up in 18 and 19 also... 2020 is stimulus steroids . You got a car to sell and 10 people have 10 dollars and all of a sudden 10 people get 100 dollars , what happens to your cars value ? They didn’t make extra used cars . 
New car financing is 0% APR at 84 months( April figure). trade in cars are -5000 in equity.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

Wildgoose said:


> I find it going up more than $1,000 instead of decreasing for used cars than supposed to be? Is it just me?
> Edit.. No idea how KBB would say otherwise but asking price on autotrader are seemed high.


Wait until Biden implements "Cash For Clunkers On Steroids" (his words) and used cars are sent overseas again, like Obama did to us ten years ago. That's when prices really go up, and no car is ever taken off the road because they are being driven in Mexico or by ISIS with a mounted machine gun in your former company pickup. Cash for Clunkers is another scheme to enrich the unions (you are forced to buy new cars built by UAW workers) using political rhetoric (climate change), and the low income Democrat has to take out a car loan he can't afford.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Inflation!
> 
> Wait till you see what comes next.


LOO T ING & BURNING ?



EastBayRides said:


> Wait until Biden implements "Cash For Clunkers On Steroids" (his words) and used cars are sent overseas again, like Obama did to us ten years ago. That's when prices really go up, and no car is ever taken off the road because they are being driven in Mexico or by ISIS with a mounted machine gun in your former company pickup. Cash for Clunkers is another scheme to enrich the unions (you are forced to buy new cars built by UAW workers) using political rhetoric (climate change), and the low income Democrat has to take out a car loan he can't afford.


AGENDA 21- ELIMINATION OF PERSONAL VEHICLE OWNERSHIP.
BY INCREASING FEES, TAXES, RESTRICTIONS & " SAFETY" LAWS.

YOU NEED A $3,000.00 AIRBAG SYSTEM THAT WILL FAIL IN 2 YEARS AND DEPLOY IN SUNLIGHT.

RENDERING YOUR NEW VEHICLE UNFIXABLE & OBSOLETE . . .


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

EastBayRides said:


> Wait until Biden implements "Cash For Clunkers On Steroids" (his words) and used cars are sent overseas again, like Obama did to us ten years ago. That's when prices really go up, and no car is ever taken off the road because they are being driven in Mexico or by ISIS with a mounted machine gun in your former company pickup. Cash for Clunkers is another scheme to enrich the unions (you are forced to buy new cars built by UAW workers) using political rhetoric (climate change), and the low income Democrat has to take out a car loan he can't afford.


""Cash for Clunkers" and used cars are sent overseas again"??

When did this happen?


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Car_Allowance_Rebate_System


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> Wait until Biden implements "Cash For Clunkers On Steroids" (his words) and used cars are sent overseas again, like Obama did to us ten years ago. That's when prices really go up, and no car is ever taken off the road because they are being driven in Mexico or by ISIS with a mounted machine gun in your former company pickup. Cash for Clunkers is another scheme to enrich the unions (you are forced to buy new cars built by UAW workers) using political rhetoric (climate change), and the low income Democrat has to take out a car loan he can't afford.


And the POS trade-ins are all staying in the US today? -o:


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> And the POS trade-ins are all staying in the US today? -o:


I do not see how your question has any relevance. Do you have a point you are trying to make?


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

EastBayRides said:


> I do not see how your question has any relevance. Do you have a point you are trying to make?


You don't need any CfK programs to haul used POS vehicles out of the country. It happens all the time.

I just don't turn stuff into a political issue.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> You don't need any CfK programs to haul used POS vehicles out of the country. It happens all the time.


True. However, it's not worth taking cars to Canada or to Mexico now - used car prices are so high in the US that it's cheaper to buy them in either country.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> True. However, it's not worth taking cars to Canada or to Mexico now - used car prices are so high in the US that it's cheaper to buy them in either country.


Sure. Market goes up and down. Just like with anything, really. There still are a lot of cars being hauled south on Interstate 35 through Texas, though. See them pretty much on a faily basis.


----------



## 197438 (Mar 7, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> You don't need any CfK programs to haul used POS vehicles out of the country. It happens all the time.


That's a non sequitur. Try to follow along.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

EastBayRides said:


> Wait until Biden implements "Cash For Clunkers On Steroids" (his words) and used cars are sent overseas again, like Obama did to us ten years ago. That's when prices really go up


When I came to this country from Europe in 1996 I thought, "used prices are ridiculous in this country!". So they've been high here for at least the past 25 years IME.

Part of the reason is because Europe has much less of a throwaway culture. They take care of their cars and it's very easy to find 20 year old cars there that are in excellent condition. Good luck trying to find a 2000 model car here in even acceptable condition . Greater availability of older cars in Europe means lower prices.

Another reason is driving ability. Accident rates per driven mile are twice as high in the US compared with the UK, for example. More cars being totalled in the US means the removal of yet more cars from the used car pool, pushing up prices further.

Also, people drive their cars further here than in other countries. Distances are greater. Cars wear out faster, further decreasing used car availability and increasing prices.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

TomTheAnt said:


> You don't need any CfK programs to haul used POS vehicles out of the country. It happens all the time.
> 
> I just don't turn stuff into a political issue.


Cash for Clunker cars were never exported.

When you turned a car in the engine was destroyed by taking out a sparkplug, filling the cylinder with sand and running the engine until it seized. The cars were then crushed. Companies that bought these vehicles had to certify that they were destroyed.

I know this because we bought between 100-250 CfC cars A DAY.

While some used vehicles are still being exported to Mexico, the numbers today are much less than years back.

Vehicles today have to be 2010 model year or newer and import taxes are EXPENSIVE. Vehicles are allowed to be imported on a rolling ten year basis.

My BIL just imported his Wrangler and it cost him 4,500 dollars. That didn't include license plates or yearly DMV fees.

There are some illegally imported cars (called chocolates, no idea why) but they normally circulate in smaller towns and cities and are subject to seizure if found upon federal highways. Sometimes the Mexican Treasury holds checkpoints in cities and seizes vehicles there too.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

observer said:


> Cash for Clunker cars were never exported.


I know that very well. But clearly the one I quoted thinks that's what happened and what will happen.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

observer said:


> When you turned a car in the engine was destroyed by taking out a sparkplug, filling the cylinder with sand and running the engine until it seized.


Sounds like a $19.99 service at Jiffy Lube / Pep Boys / etc.



observer said:


> Vehicles today have to be 2010 model year or newer and import taxes are EXPENSIVE. Vehicles are allowed to be imported on a rolling ten year basis.


Unless you have a palanca in the correct Secretaria, of course!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

The Gift of Fish said:


> When I came to this country from Europe in 1996 I thought, "used prices are ridiculous in this country!". So they've been high here for at least the past 25 years IME.
> 
> Part of the reason is because Europe has much less of a throwaway culture. They take care of their cars and it's very easy to find 20 year old cars there that are in excellent condition. Good luck trying to find a 2000 model car here in even acceptable condition . Greater availability of older cars in Europe means lower prices.
> 
> ...


TEXAS IS THE SIZE OF HALF OF EUROPE !

WE NEED TO DRIVE FURTHER HERE !

THATS WHY A FIAT WONT LAST 2 YEARS HERE MUCH LESS 20 !


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Trafficat said:


> Or is the dollar going down in value?


And, if the dollar really IS going down ... why is gold and silver also going down?
Or at least stagnant ...



mbd said:


> Used car prices went up in 18 and 19 also... 2020 is stimulus steroids . You got a car to sell and 10 people have 10 dollars and all of a sudden 10 people get 100 dollars , what happens to your cars value ? They didn't make extra used cars .


No. They made extra money.
And THAT is inflation.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> And, if the dollar really IS going down ... why is gold and silver also going down?
> Or at least stagnant ...


The factors affecting the dollar and gold/silver respectively are different:

The prices of gold and silver are absolute values in dollar terms
The dollar exchange rate is not an absolute value but a comparative value against other currencies.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Part of the reason is because Europe has much less of a throwaway culture. They take care of their cars and it's very easy to find 20 year old cars there that are in excellent condition.


Another part of the reason is that they have a broke-dick socialist economy. Ever seen a pix of Cuba's streets? Look at the cars. I see some real classics. Know why? Because they got a broke-dick socialist economy that can't manufacture a thing. 
Now, Cuba's economy is MUCH more broke-dick than Europe's, but ... they got older cars too.



The Gift of Fish said:


> The factors affecting the dollar and gold/silver respectively are different:
> 
> The prices of gold and silver are absolute values in dollar terms
> The dollar exchange rate is not an absolute value but a comparative value against other currencies.


So, if the value of money is going down, then the value of silver should be going up. Right? It will take more paper to buy metal ... right? That's not happening.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

UberBastid said:


> Another part of the reason is that they have a broke-dick socialist economy. Ever seen a pix of Cuba's streets? Look at the cars. I see some real classics. Know why? Because they got a broke-dick socialist economy that can't manufacture a thing.
> Now, Cuba's economy is MUCH more broke-dick than Europe's, but ... they got older cars too.
> 
> 
> So, if the value of money is going down, then the value of silver should be going up. Right? It will take more paper to buy metal ... right? That's not happening.


1.) Cuba is NOT in Europe

2.) Everything im WalMart is from COMMUNIST CHINA



UberBastid said:


> Another part of the reason is that they have a broke-dick socialist economy. Ever seen a pix of Cuba's streets? Look at the cars. I see some real classics. Know why? Because they got a broke-dick socialist economy that can't manufacture a thing.
> Now, Cuba's economy is MUCH more broke-dick than Europe's, but ... they got older cars too.
> 
> 
> So, if the value of money is going down, then the value of silver should be going up. Right? It will take more paper to buy metal ... right? That's not happening.


TAKING MORE PAPER TO BUY METAL CARS


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Be careful with cash transactions...Craigslist , 5 mile and other sites ... everyday people are getting robbed.... do transactions in front of police station

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-teen-gunman-robbed-responded-car-advert.html


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Another part of the reason is that they have a broke-dick socialist economy.


Having a wide range of used cars in excellent condition available at low prices is preferable to having a narrow range of used cars in terrible condition at high prices. You're saying that having what is indisputably a better scenario is a result of a _broken_ economy? Lol. You got that bass ackwards. I suppose you'll say that the reason why Singapore's income per capita is nearly double that of the US is because Singapore's economy is "broke-dick". Pro tip: things that represent things that are going well in an economy (low prices, plentiful supply etc) indicate that an economy is doing _well_.


> So, if the value of money is going down, then the value of silver should be going up. Right? It will take more paper to buy metal ... right? That's not happening.


No, you evidently did not understand what I wrote. And I can't be bothered to explain it further. Sorry.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

He claimed " He brought the Wrong car Title "!

In that case meet me at my Notarys office and call me when you get there . . .

$3,000.00 for a 2017 Toyota Rav 4 "?
Really ?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

mbd said:


> Be careful with cash transactions...Craigslist , 5 mile and other sites ... everyday people are getting robbed.... do transactions in front of police station
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...-teen-gunman-robbed-responded-car-advert.html


This article is from the Daily Mail (think "Elvis Found Working at Walmart") so the details may not be accurate. But if the victim thought that he was going to buy a 2017 Rav 4 for $3,000 at 11pm at a parking lot, then he wasn't thinking clearly.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This article is from the Daily Mail (think "Elvis Found Working at Walmart") so the details may not be accurate. But if the victim thought that he was going to buy a 2017 Rav 4 for $3,000 at 11pm at a parking lot, then he wasn't thinking clearly.


This. Times eleventybillion! BTW, looks like the article is a copy/paste from Denver Post, so I'm assuming it's somewhat accurate.

While I feel bad for the kids/family/friends that were left behind, I find it beyond unbelievable that people are falling for these kinds of schemes... :frown:



tohunt4me said:


> 1.) Cuba is NOT in Europe


Yup. And to compare those two, even with his disclaimer of Cuba being much more broke-dick, shows quite a bit of ignorance. What you see on the roads in Europe has nothing whatsoever to do with Cuba. None.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> 1.) Cuba is NOT in Europe


No, it's not.
But it is a good example of cars in a socialist country.
They can't make more, so they keep fixing the POS they got. A 1949 Mercury coupe. Fix it.



tohunt4me said:


> 2.) Everything im WalMart is from COMMUNIST CHINA


Yes. Using child/slave labor to keep prices down.
That's the way commies do things - like capitalists on crack.
Not very 'woke' of them eh?



TomTheAnt said:


> Yup. And to compare those two, even with his disclaimer of Cuba being much more broke-dick, shows quite a bit of ignorance. What you see on the roads in Europe has nothing whatsoever to do with Cuba. None.


Oh, you were thinking roads? Potholes and stuff?
I was thinking cars.
Europeans keep their cars longer because THEY HAVE TO.
Cubans keep their cars for longer because THEY HAVE TO.

Americans buy new cars often because WE CAN.

I just can't make it any simpler for you.
Are you Canadian?


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> Yup. And to compare those two, even with his disclaimer of Cuba being much more broke-dick, shows quite a bit of ignorance. What you see on the roads in Europe has nothing whatsoever to do with Cuba. None.


Yes. "Cuba has leftover cars from the 1950s, while Europe produces BMW, Audi, Mercedes, Porsche, Ferrari etc. Therefore Cuba = Europe"

:rollseyes:
&#128584;

Image a lot of Americans have when they think "Europe":


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Yes. "Cuba has leftover cars from the 1950s, while Europe produces BMW, Audi, Mercedes, Porsche, Ferrari etc. Therefore Cuba = Europe"
> 
> :rollseyes:
> &#128584;
> ...


OMG. You're really not that stupid.
It's a matter of degree, comrade.
Cuba has been more socialist for more time -- so more old cars.

Socialism stifles development and distribution of modern equipment and ideas.
The more socialism (Cuba, Venezuela), the more disruption.
The less socialism (central Europe) the less disruption. They have to sell what they make to us, they can't afford them.

The more freedom, the more wealth. (America)


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

UberBastid said:


> No, it's not.
> But it is a good example of cars in a socialist country.
> They can't make more, so they keep fixing the POS they got. A 1949 Mercury coupe. Fix it.
> 
> ...


Rarely see so much fail in one post... &#129318;‍♂ Even at youpeadotnet. And there's a lot of fail here on a daily basis. :roflmao:


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> OMG. You're really not that stupid.
> It's a matter of degree, comrade.
> Cuba has been more socialist for more time -- so more old cars.
> 
> ...


You're the one who tried to draw parallels between Cuba and Europe, not me!

I have no interest whatsoever in getting into a debate on socialism with you. Even though Cuba is communist, not socialist.

Anyway, if you want to think that the reason Europe has a better selection of used cars at lower prices than the US is because Europe is socialist then knock yourself out.



TomTheAnt said:


> Rarely see so much fail in one post... &#129318;‍♂ Even at youpeadotnet. And there's a lot of fail here on a daily basis. :roflmao:


I blame the education cuts of the 1980s. Their effects are plain to see.



UberBastid said:


> They have to sell what they make to us, they can't afford them.


Of course they can't. Which is why Europeans bought three times more BMW automobiles than the US did last year.










Suggested order of events:

1) Check that what you want to post is not nonsense
2) Post


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> And, if the dollar really IS going down ... why is gold and silver also going down?
> Or at least stagnant ...


https://ycharts.com/indicators/gold_price_in_us_dollar
Gold has been going up in price in 2020 overall. Temporary Dip in march.Dip in august by $50.

Went from 1600 to 1950 from April to August.

Overall Gold has become about 20% more expensive in 5 months.

https://www.tradingview.com/symbols/XAGUSD/Silver took a long dip starting at the beginning of the pandemic but since the end of july has been fairly steady at about $26 versus $18 pre-pandemic. An increase in value of 40% from pre-pandemic numbers.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

I love how everyone is an expert on Cuba or China but has never been to either. You subscribe to the church of television and american media. Living in fear of the unknown. Just where they want ya.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Areyousure said:


> I love how everyone is an expert on Cuba or China but has never been to either. You subscribe to the church of television and american media. Living in fear of the unknown. Just where they want ya.


Have you been to either?

Cubans illegally immigrant to the USA but hardly anyone from USA illegally immigrates to Cuba.

Chinese people try to get into America a lot. Right now, immigration from China is the #1 place of origin to USA.

The Chinese economy has grown a lot since Maoist times primarily because the controls over the market have been reduced dramatically.

China does have a lot of illegal immigration from some places... like North Korea... a more more leftist place than modern day China.



The Gift of Fish said:


> Even though Cuba is communist, not socialist.


I thought the leftists always say "Cuba is not real communism" and Venezuela is not "real socialism".

Doesn't matter what you call it. Leftist policies by any name tend to bring the economy to its knees. Attempts at socialism lead to centralized authoritarianism every time. The marxist idealism might say the goal is the opposite, yet ideal marxism seems impossible outside of a small tribe that is basically just a large family.

USA has a lot of socialist policy itself. Ironically, the left says the USA needs to be more like Sweden, and by some measures, Sweden is more free market than the USA.

https://www.newsobserver.com/opinion/op-ed/article62448217.html


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Areyousure said:


> I love how everyone is an expert on Cuba or China but has never been to either.


I see no evidence that anyone here has claimed to be an expert. I don't know why you would think that about anyone here. Seems an odd thing to say.

It is not necessary to go to place in order to educate oneself on it. Sarah Palin claimed that living in her state of Alaska gave her insight into Russian affairs because one can see Russia from Alaskan territory, and she was rightly heavily ridiculed for it. Don't be like Sarah.


> You subscribe to the church of television and american media. Living in fear of the unknown. Just where they want ya.


I don't own a television. Last time I checked, there was very little worth watching on it.



Trafficat said:


> I thought the leftists always say "Cuba is not real communism" and Venezuela is not "real socialism".


 Depends what is meant by "real communism".


> Doesn't matter what you call it. Leftist policies by any name tend to bring the economy to its knees. Attempts at socialism lead to centralized authoritarianism every time. The marxist idealism might say the goal is the opposite, yet ideal marxism seems impossible outside of a small tribe that is basically just a large family.


Neither pure capitalism nor pure socialism are the answer. Indeed there are no countries that employ either; each is unworkable in its pure, theoretical form.


> USA has a lot of socialist policy itself.


Yes, as mentioned above, no country is purely capitalist.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Areyousure said:


> I love how everyone is an expert on Cuba or China but has never been to either. You subscribe to the church of television and american media. Living in fear of the unknown. Just where they want ya.


I have. Many times in China. Once in Cuba, and not with restricted US access, either. Your point?

Not sure where China comes from , but never have I claimed to be an expert on Cuba, but at least I've been there. However, after living in Europe for the first 30 years of my life, I'm pretty sure I know a hell of a lot more about that place than most. And let's just say that most people have no idea whatsover what it is like over there.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

The Gift of Fish said:


> It is not necessary to go to place in order to educate oneself on it. Sarah Palin claimed that living in her state of Alaska gave her insight into Russian affairs because one can see Russia from Alaskan territory, and she was rightly heavily ridiculed for it. Don't be like Sarah.


Was I talking about looking to Cuba from Florida? Or was I talking about going there? Interesting point you make but doesn't read relevant. Unless your point was to demonstrate your prowess on Sarah Palin mind-numbers.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Areyousure said:


> Was I talking about looking to Cuba from Florida? Or was I talking about going there? Interesting point you make but doesn't read relevant. Unless your point was to demonstrate your prowess on Sarah Palin mind-numbers.


There were no numbers in my post. You seem quite confused.

It looks like you can't make the connection, so I'll explain. The example I gave you demonstrates that one's physical proximity to a country does not give insight into the country.

I'll give you another example which is easier to digest. A few years ago I went to Greece. However, going there did not make me an expert or even knowledgeable about the issues facing the country, its socioeconomics etc etc. If I was interested, I could choose to study these aspects about Greece, and I could do that from my home country. This is because we have libraries in which we can read books written by experts, and we can conduct research on the internet. To insinuate as you did that one cannot become knowledgeable about a country unless one goes to the country is naive, and rather infantile.


----------



## Areyousure (Feb 4, 2016)

Proximity


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

Areyousure said:


> Proximity
> 
> View attachment 505136


Now you're just being silly. Smoking a cigar clearly would not make one an expert on cigars.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

https://www.businessinsider.com/lap...3-cheap-ev-electric-vehicle-california-2020-9


----------



## EndofUber (Nov 8, 2019)

Wildgoose said:


> I find it going up more than $1,000 instead of decreasing for used cars than supposed to be? Is it just me?
> Edit.. No idea how KBB would say otherwise but asking price on autotrader are seemed high.


used cars are in demand. same with housing prices in surbban area


----------



## MikhailCA (Dec 8, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> This article is from the Daily Mail (think "Elvis Found Working at Walmart") so the details may not be accurate. But if the victim thought that he was going to buy a 2017 Rav 4 for $3,000 at 11pm at a parking lot, then he wasn't thinking clearly.


*Joe, who was an operations manager at ABM Industries and 'flipped' vehicles for a living, responded to the ad and agreed to buy the car. *

Professional car flipper decides he can buy 2017 car for 3k? Very doubtful, maybe he tried to buy stolen car(and he knew about it) for parts.


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes !
> Cars i bought 2 years ago are worth much more than i paid for them !
> 
> VALUE OF DOLLAR IS GOING DOWN !


If the value of the dollar is going down, how come I can buy so much Uber trips for the same money? :laugh:



The Gift of Fish said:


> I suppose you'll say that the reason why Singapore's income per capita is nearly double that of the US is because Singapore's economy is "broke-dick".


How about "broke-butt"? (This video is not from Saudi Arabia, but rather from Singapore.)





[/QUOTE]


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Don't know if they're going up or down, all the same to me since I always buy them low. Just got this pretty damn close to immaculate one owner 2010 Camry Hybrid w/under 100K miles yesterday for $3700. Now..., what to do with it...? RS or flip it? &#129300; Since I'm not RS'ing right now, I guess flipping it is. :biggrin:


----------



## 34-Methoxyzacko (May 9, 2020)

TomTheAnt said:


> Don't know if they're going up or down, all the same to me since I always buy them low. Just got this pretty damn close to immaculate one owner 2010 Camry Hybrid w/under 100K miles yesterday for $3700. Now..., what to do with it...? RS or flip it? &#129300; Since I'm not RS'ing right now, I guess flipping it is. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 515059


 That's a nice find! I've driven three in my lifetime, though not once a hybrid. If I were an ant looking for a vehicle, this would be right up my alley. You'll have no issue offloading this one based on the current circumstances I'm seeing out there. Nice one. &#128077;&#127995;


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

I have 2004 Impala base model 3.4 Hooptie with 132k plus miles, giant dent in passenger side fender, poor paint quality, other dents and dings, messed up inner tie rod ends and front wheel hubs, half the sway bar end rusted off and a mostly worn out transmission available.
For $10,000 I'll even throw in allegedly OEM inner tie rod ends and front wheel hubs I got from FleeBay.



TomTheAnt said:


> Don't know if they're going up or down, all the same to me since I always buy them low. Just got this pretty damn close to immaculate one owner 2010 Camry Hybrid w/under 100K miles yesterday for $3700. Now..., what to do with it...? RS or flip it? &#129300; Since I'm not RS'ing right now, I guess flipping it is. :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 515059


Do Camry Hybrids have EGR like 2010-2015 Prii or Oil Burning Issues like 2010-2013 Prii?
BTW, clean out the batter fan ASAP in check for clogs in the entire battery ventilation system.
If the owner had pets and didn't do battery fan/ventilation cleansing regularly, then the batter could be toast in no time.
BTW, you must not live in California, because that car could be twice or even 3 times as expensive with because of California's high gas prices. Used Hybrids sell for dollars on the penny there.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> TEXAS IS THE SIZE OF HALF OF EUROPE !
> 
> WE NEED TO DRIVE FURTHER HERE !
> 
> THATS WHY A FIAT WONT LAST 2 YEARS HERE MUCH LESS 20 !


Texas is about half the population of France alone. Europe is bigger than you think.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Texas is about half the population of France alone. Europe is bigger than you think.












I try Not to drive over population.
Only Land.

( Texas has a Paris too !)








Good sized catfish at the damn in Paris Texas .


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Texas is about half the population of France alone. Europe is bigger than you think.


The longest distance from one Texas border to the other is actually 801 miles, in California it's 1040 miles and Hawaii is even more than California and Alaska is even more than that.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

#1 used vehicle now ? That would be your Ford F 150... fetched a Manheim auction fella yesterday and he said used Ford trucks have more demand due to the factory shutdown few months ago.

Cox communications owns Manheim:thumbdown:


----------



## jeanocelot (Sep 2, 2016)

Sal29 said:


> The longest distance from one Texas border to the other is actually 801 miles, in California it's 1040 miles and Hawaii is even more than California and Alaska is even more than that.


I've driven the Texas stretch of I-10 a few times; it's 879 miles.


----------



## Sal29 (Jul 27, 2014)

jeanocelot said:


> I've driven the Texas stretch of I-10 a few times; it's 879 miles.


Not impressed, hypermilers in a Toyota Prius Prime can easily do that on a full charge and a full tank of gas.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Sal29 said:


> Not impressed, hypermilers in a Toyota Prius Prime can easily do that on a full charge and a full tank of gas.


You Sure Dont want to do it in a Fiat !


----------



## Fusion_LUser (Jan 3, 2020)

Used car pricing continues to rise! Since October when I checked the price of my wife's car the price has has gone up nearly 4K! Even Carvana is offering 4k more than they did back in October!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Fusion_LUser said:


> Used car pricing continues to rise! Since October when I checked the price of my wife's car the price has has gone up nearly 4K! Even Carvana is offering 4k more than they did back in October!


Use Cars
Better investment than GOLD !


----------

